# Scissor beak?



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

I was just reading a post that said sometimes handfeeding can cause scissor beak? What is this , is it common and how do you prevent it?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26485&highlight=scissor+beak
Check out this thread, it has some good info on scissor beak.


----------

